# Reworking 1938-9 Schwinn



## Jon Olson (Nov 17, 2021)

1938-9 Schwinn motorbike de luxe with springer fork, full floating saddle, and cycelock. (Hidden bender automatic yellow band.)
Before JAF/CO swap and after. I changed fenders, braces, sprocket, and springer fork.
I’m getting closer to a paint decision. I would like to match the tank’s patina, kickback, and ride with less fear of a mishap.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 19, 2021)

Good looking bike !   You had the saddle restored ?


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 19, 2021)

Great looking bike.  How does it ride with the kickback?  Thinking of doing the same thing with a red band bendix hub.


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 19, 2021)

The yellow band kickback is the lowest gear ratio of the kickbacks and is easy pedaling. The seat was found an estate sale for half price Sunday end of sale for $12.50, then covered by Bob U.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks like a solid Cruiser


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 19, 2021)

That seat wouldn’t make it 10 minutes around me at an estate sale


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2021)

That saddle is worth $$$$$. Try and find one. I remember Mike Wolfe paying big bucks for one a few years back. 😎


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2021)

How would a guy even assume the facade of composure when something like falls into his hands, and at that price no less?


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2021)

Nobody grabbed it at $25????????????????? You were really lucky to get it for half price !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 20, 2021)

I bought the seat from the Wrights’ estate in Stockton, Ca. After I bought the seat they brought out a box of Schwinn things and other related bicycle things; his picture of his wife and he in front of their Schwinn store, his xmas vest, Brooks seats, to list a few. The family gave me the vest and picture. I bought the box for under $100.


----------

